# Estos son como potenciometros???



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, lo que pasa es que me quiero hacer un ecualizador de 3 bandas (altos, medios, bajos), pero yo quiero ponerle unos potenciometros como los de la figura 1, pero no se como deba conectarlos y que tipo haya.
Pero lo que pasa es que investigando, vi una pieza llamada CROSSFADER, pero no se que tan caras sean en pesos, ni se como se conecten, el crossfader es como el de la figura 2
Me ayudan porfa???

PD: Dejo las imagenes


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 23, 2010)

Date una pasada por:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mixer-ultrasimple-construccion-abierta-12056/


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 23, 2010)

Si bueno, de hay me nacio la duda, ya me habia pasado por ese link, pero mi duda es como conectar cada uno de los 2 potenciometros que pongo y cual me conviene mas
detodos modos gracias


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

Lo que necesitas se llama potenciómetro deslizable o Fader, se conecta igual que los potenciómetros giratorios.

Son un poco mas caros, el principal tema es conseguir de la medida que necesitas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 23, 2010)

OK, saque esta imagen debo conectarla asi???

PD: en la imagen no lo dibuje, pero obio unifico GND


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fijate que en ese tipo de potes, los mono traen 4 contacos, dos de la pista de carbon , y dos son del cursor, 

Deberias medir entre los contactos aver cual te da  el valor del pote, y los dos que te den cero, son los que corresponden al cursor! para hacerlo mas facil deja el cursor en posicion media!


----------

